# Aptamil Baby Milk



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi All, quick question

We have some family coming out next week and they have a young baby. He uses Aptamil baby milk and although they sell it in Iceland over here they're out of stock.

Does anyone know if any ones that are generally available in Spain are a suitable alternative or should I tell them to bring it with them?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Carrefour???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> Hi All, quick question
> 
> We have some family coming out next week and they have a young baby. He uses Aptamil baby milk and although they sell it in Iceland over here they're out of stock.
> 
> Does anyone know if any ones that are generally available in Spain are a suitable alternative or should I tell them to bring it with them?


it's called _Almiron_ here


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought Cow and Gate was Almiron?? I don't think there is an alternative to Aptamil.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> I thought Cow and Gate was Almiron?? I don't think there is an alternative to Aptamil.



looks the same to me


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

If you Google it, it says Cow and Gate lol


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for that folks. Sorry for the delayed response.


----------



## kulkul (Jul 8, 2009)

Aptamil equivilant here in Spain is Milupa 
And can be purchased at:	
Eroski, Hipercor (in El Corte Ingles)


----------

